# New Oliver 4420 16 inch planer with Helical Head



## WoodNSawdust

Glad you managed the move without any accidents.

I have heard good thing about the Oliver tools.


----------



## gfadvm

You do own the Rolls Royce of jointers and planers now. Glad you recruited enough help to get it moved. Now enjoy!


----------



## BroncoBrian

That is beautiful. I have not seen an Oliver tool anywhere. Do any retailers carry them?


----------



## TheFridge

So now you have 2 Cadillacs


----------



## dannmarks

OK, Well I learned wood working on Oliver Equipment in @ 1980. The 15 inch sliding/rolling Table Saw I was working on had been bought used for over $5000 in 1959 at Western Michigan University. And that was still the best saw I have ever used. All of their equipment was Oliver. This School had produced thousands of wood working teachers and they had all learned on Oliver. Could Oliver have asked for a better advertisement than that!

So I am wonderfully jealous of your equipment. I look forward to your further review.


----------



## Danhenderer

Curious how you like your 4420 after a couple years? I'm in the market for one like it. Have used a Powermatic 15" with 3hp and the Byrd helical head and like it pretty well. The carbide cutters have shattered quite often though and wonder if the Oliver does the same?


----------



## bons

Dan: it has been a very good machine. I almost bought a Oliver bandsaw but they could not compete with mini max in the horsepower side. The 8" Oliver jointer has performed very well as well. Sure wish I had 10". Good luck!


----------



## Danhenderer

Thanks for the update Bons. Think I'm gonna pull the trigger in January.


----------



## Tey

So is the Oliver planer still living up to expectations? I'm considering the 4430 20" model but having a difficult time deciding between the Laguna and Oliver. Any thought would be welcome. Thanks!!!


----------

